# Traditional Kills 2008



## Al33 (Mar 30, 2008)

Here we go folks, let's start filling this thread up. Robert Carter, you got work to do.

I'll help ya out brother cuz I know you are busy processin' pork.

20 minutes later: OK RC, you'll have to take care of the next 40 of your own hero pic's.

Way to get the year going buddy!!!


----------



## ccbunn (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, that was quick Al! Thank you. I was thinking the same thing about RC as I posted the request for this thread. 
Now I've gotta get serious about that gobbler!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Robert Carter's first porker for 08*

01/24/2008 - Killed this public land porker with a homemade longbow this evening .
Nasty weather but perfect for slip hunting. 12 yard shot with "Mojo" my homemade bamboo longbow using a 2020 aluminum and MagnusI. Pass through ,took longer to find the arrow than the pig.RC


----------



## Al33 (Mar 30, 2008)

*2nd porker of the year 01/30/08*

killed this porker yesterday ."Mojo" don`t play.RC


----------



## Al33 (Mar 30, 2008)

*First hunt of the Spring 3/25/08 Robert Carter*

Killed this pig on Martys turf Altamaha WMA last Tuesday evening .6 yard shot with a Hill Wesley Special and Mag I broadhead.Much Fun.RC


----------



## Al33 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Originally posted by HookedN21 on 3/29*

RC strikes again!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 30, 2008)

*2/8/08*

My first pig.  Altamaha WMA  about 18-20 yard shot.  River's Edge Vortex shooting a Simmons Interceptor.








Chris


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 30, 2008)

*3/30/08*

Second.  Horse Creek WMA  about 7 yard shot with a Howard Hill Cheetah and Simmons Interceptor.







Chris


----------



## Al33 (Mar 30, 2008)

Good shootin' Chris!!! Congrat's on #2 pig of the year.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 30, 2008)

Good shooting Chris.Go ahead and sell the widow your hooked on Hill bows now.RC


----------



## robert carter (Mar 30, 2008)

Did manage a bushytail or two during Febuary.RC


----------



## robert carter (Mar 30, 2008)

My buddy Michael Lightsey with his first longbow pig.RC


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 30, 2008)

1st pig and 2 rabbits.  Altamaha WMA.


----------



## SOS (Mar 30, 2008)

*Actually more like self defense....*

Got this squirrel earlier this year - less of a hunt and more like defending the castle from these house-eating buggers....


----------



## ncsturkey (Apr 4, 2008)

New Zealand Red Stag 3/13/08.  DAS 56#, Beman 360, Eclipse 145grain, 33 yard.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Apr 4, 2008)

Beautiful trophy and country.

Chris


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 8, 2008)

Hog #1






Hog #2


----------



## robert carter (Apr 9, 2008)

# 5 on Horsecreek.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Apr 23, 2008)

Here are Me and Rapidfire's hogs from the 2008 TBG Chick hunt


----------



## Bow Bender (Apr 24, 2008)

*Chickasawhattchee TBG Spring '08*

Borrowed Hat - Priceless
Good Friends and Fellowship - Priceless
Having a partner that let's you take all the shots - Priceless
Getting two shots on the same hog - Blessing from Above!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Mark, Lewis, and Rusty,*

Great shots! Good thing Dennis took a few photo's of Lewis and Mark because mine didn't turn out worth a hoot.

Rusty, did Chris butcher it for you too? No doubt he would have if he saw the need. Again, congrats to all on the pigs. Good shootin'!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Apr 24, 2008)

Man I REALLY wish I would have been able to hear the whole story cause the last part was a hoot!  Great Hog Rusty!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 28, 2008)

Went out today by my lonesome!  I was carrying my new to me Hill Wesley Special.  I was about half way down the trail to my destination when I hear a grunt in the tall grass about 20 yards out on the shoulder of the road.  It's 7:15 am.  I was half dressed for the hike in, but at least I was wearing my shooting glove!  I eased off the road into the tall grass on the right.  As I crept closer  I noticed two pigs feeding right at the edge of the road.  One made the mistake of showing his shoulder at 10 yards!  At the squeal, hogs busted everywhere!  The swamp limits the high ground to a narrow 30 yard wide strip on the right side, so I watched "my" pig cross the road into the thicket on the left, followed by nine more hogs of various colors and sizes.  My arrow was glistening a dark shade of red in the wet grass, from one end to the other.  The blood trail started immediately, and was no trouble to follow.  







After 75 yards I recover public land piggy #3 of the year with an extra hole in his ticker!  A young boar that will probably weigh 50 pounds or so.  






I turn him into pork chops in about 30 minutes and hang the goodies in a tree.  Now I'm off to find some more!

I went another mile down the road and entered the woods following the edge of the swamp.  The sign is heavy and quite fresh, but the wind is playing it's usual tricks!  I figure I'll be real lucky to get another shot opportunity.  I still hunt until 11:00 am without so much as a smell and decide to make a bee-line to my first hog.  Fortunately this is the best direction I have hunted all morning.  The wind would blow from the left, from the right, and in my face, but whatever lay ahead may not smell me!  I have to cross through the wild hogs favorite bedding cover.   As I make my way through the thick patches of river cane, I try to make as little noise as possible.

I smell them before I see them.  I knew they were close.  I take another tentative step and hear the aggravated grunt of a busting hog.  Hogs are running everywhere, but several are stopped within 20 yards.  The cover is thick and I must wait for the perfect hole to shoot through.  I notice several larger hogs circling to get my wind.   I can see them moving, but have no shot.  They get my wind and are history. Note to self, "log in the computer for future two man hunts".  I am a statue for 15 minutes.  Finally I hear no more movement.  I ease forward through a mega hog hilton!  These spots are so predictable for hog bedding areas.  I can hardly wait to hunt one in the next tropical storm.  Surely I can sneak through this stuff with bunches of wind and rain!  After another 30 yards I jump another hog.  This one only bolts about 10 yards and is standing broadside at 15!  The waiting game begins.  Fortunately it's a short one.  The pig takes a step and stops with a hole tight behind it's shoulder!  I'm at full draw, anchor, and the squeal follows.  I watch as the hog runs only 20 yards and flops down.  It's grunting, so I know it's still alive.  The wind picks up some, and is blowing from the hog.  I feel like I can get closer.  I see the hog bedded ahead at 20 yards, but there is a tangle of brush between us.  He looks very relaxed, and is twitching his ears to keep the bugs at bay.  Maybe I missed?  I nock another arrow and try to pick a hole I can shoot through.  The arrow is deflected, and looks to skim the hog.  He just grunts, but doesn't move.  My only other arrow has already passed through a hog.  I nock my last arrow and crouch to shoot through another hole.   He is facing directly away, and this one hits high on the rump and breaks the spine.  It passes through the hog and the broadhead protrudes from the brisket between the legs!  Seven-hundred grains is hard to stop!  This one dies right there.  A gorgeous 50 pound red sow, and public piggie #4 of 2008.






The first shot was slightly quartering away and looked to be a double lunger.  Must of only been one lung, but I don't think any thing could have pushed this one from the bed.  I don't think the second shot was necessary, but I like to be safe when pork chops are on the line.

My new pack and quiver worked wonderfully!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 5, 2008)

*P. L. P. #3*

May 5th- Went over to Horse Creek today and stumbled on a group of about 12-15 all about this size.  20 yard shot hit him about 3 inches too far forward.  Anchored him with another shot before he made it into a clear-cut grown up with 8ft tall briers and so thick you can't crawl.


Howard Hill Cheetah 57#@27"  Simmons Interceptor





Chris


----------



## SOS (May 11, 2008)

*Shoulda' been a pig....*

While pig hunting at Horse Creek, blew two shots on pork, but two 'dillos weren't so lucky.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 11, 2008)

*Before and After*

Pig hunting down at Altamaha the other day.  I try to cross a slough and get about halfway when this dude comes to see if I'm small enough to swallow whole.  Anyway, he pins me up on a small clump of ground between two trees.  He was about 5 yards away when he growled at me.  I didn't have any choice.

Before





After


----------



## SOS (May 11, 2008)

And I thought my shot on my armadillo was good!  Nice shooting.


----------



## Al33 (May 11, 2008)

SOS said:


> And I thought my shot on my armadillo was good!  Nice shooting.



Both of your shots were better than good, they were perfect.

Way to go fellers!


----------



## Arrow3 (May 11, 2008)

HookedN21 said:


> Pig hunting down at Altamaha the other day.  I try to cross a slough and get about halfway when this dude comes to see if I'm small enough to swallow whole.  Anyway, he pins me up on a small clump of ground between two trees.  He was about 5 yards away when he growled at me.  I didn't have any choice.



Thats a cottonmouth right?? Nice shot...We don't have many of those up here ...


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 12, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Thats a cottonmouth right?? Nice shot...We don't have many of those up here ...



We don't have as many down here as we use to.


----------



## swampstalker (May 25, 2008)

Looks light a water snake, but still a great shot!


----------



## Biggie Hoffman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey ya'll, I'm here to keep an eye on my student RC.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 3, 2008)

Redneck!!


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jul 10, 2008)

thats a cottonmouth, 

one reason because its floating on top of water

second reason the visor looking things over the eyes , only in the vipers


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 10, 2008)

mbhawkins123 said:


> thats a cottonmouth,
> 
> one reason because its floating on top of water
> 
> second reason the visor looking things over the eyes , only in the vipers



I've always heard all poisonous snakes float on the water.  So....... I drilled that joker.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 10, 2008)

*First Trad Kill in June 2008*

First kill with my recurve!!!


----------



## robert carter (Jul 11, 2008)

New Howard Hill bow kill porker number 6.RC


----------



## robert carter (Jul 11, 2008)

Just a short while later the same morning gaffed another.RC


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Aug 17, 2008)

Pork, it's what's for supper. 
I had an aswesome weekend. My thanks to Steve (SOS) and (everyone that shot) for putting on the summer weekly on line shoot. I feel it really made a difference this Sat. This hog was verbally called out of a thick clear cut (right side of photo) by Chris Ward. Chris kicked around and (with his mouth) called this boar to me. Simply amazing! About a fifteen yard shot while he was walking. 
Clay


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 18, 2008)

DAGATOR16----congrats! like the color of that hog---
NICE SHOT !


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 18, 2008)

Way to go Clay!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 18, 2008)

Way to get-r-done Clay!!!! I knew you would do better on the pigs than you did on the paper.

That South Bow feller is sumthin' else, ain't he? Congrat's to both of you!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice hog Clay!!!


----------



## SOS (Aug 18, 2008)

Great porker!  No need to thank me for putting on the tourney....just a pork chop on the grill at camp this fall...that's all that is necessary.  Perfect shot!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 24, 2008)

nice hog, clay!  I'll listen out for you around mid week. don't forget. D.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## robert carter (Aug 28, 2008)

In all the pics Marty has the purtiest bow.RC


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 5, 2008)

robert carter said:


> In all the pics Marty has the purtiest bow.RC



i agree !


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 5, 2008)

HookedN21 said:


> We don't have as many down here as we use to.



There will be a lot less if I see them.. I hate snakes.


----------



## BGBH (Sep 6, 2008)

Opening Day here in Kentucky & me & ky_longbow started off with some success...

I nailed this turkey at 7:30am this morning shortly after they hit the ground...





Then my buddy Doug "ky_longbow" after a bout with a near fatal car wreck & having  bee's build a nest in the seat of his stand & getting stung 5 times while 20 feet in the air..still managed to suck it up & make a perfect shot on deer # 1 of 2008...way to go Doug


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 7, 2008)

Congratulations fellas.  Hard to start off any better than that!

Chris


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 18, 2008)

Slow down Doug........You're losing me!


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 18, 2008)

Chris- sorry bro- ive been blessed this season----- and im kinda pumped !!! its been a great season so far, ive seen deer every time ive been on stand-and i have passed on a few deer but the little fork horn gave me a perfect oppurtunity---but i HAVE to slow down---- ive got 1 doe tag left----- unless i hunt a zone 1 county----- which is unlimited does--- as long as i keep buying bonus tags------


----------



## BGBH (Sep 19, 2008)

Way to go doug.....

Here's my September 11th doe,10-12 yard shot





Here's this mornings doe.....24 yard shot









used a Lewis Hollow longbow on both deer & a goldtip with a Stinger..


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 20, 2008)

Finally closed the deal on one yesterday afternoon at about 7:45.  Had to wear my brand new hip boots, which smell like a Goodyear factory, so I could get across a slough.  Sorry beavers!  Anyway, when this doe was about 40 yards away, she crossed the path I had walked in on.  She got a little bit jumpy, but finally settled down.  I guess curiosity got the better of her, and she ended up following my trail straight to my tree.  With her nose no more than 8 inches from the trunk of my tree, she looked straight up at me.  I was looking at her through the platform on my stand.  She spooked and hopped off.  When she stopped, I was at full draw and let her have it at 12 yards.  

Predator 64#@28"
GT5575
Simmons Interceptor


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 20, 2008)

GOOD JOB Chris !!!   hope ya pile 'em up !


----------



## Slasher (Sep 21, 2008)

Joe Kurz WMA button buck OTG 8yds... ran 15 yds after the shot and didn't get 10 more before falling... Was  a perfect shot on a smaller moving tgt...


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 4, 2008)

First deer of the year.  Apex Predator longbow 66" 47@27.


----------



## Stickbow (Oct 6, 2008)

Great job AP! nice shot placement. Congrats!!


----------



## SOS (Oct 20, 2008)

*El Cheapo gets fall's first doe!*

17 yards!  Story in main section!


----------



## BGBH (Oct 20, 2008)

Shot this turkey today at 4:00pm at 6 yards as it went by my blind....I was shooting my Lewis Hollow longbow"smack down"just got her last week & this is the first critter she's drawn on....


----------



## Al33 (Oct 24, 2008)

BGBH said:


> Shot this turkey today at 4:00pm at 6 yards as it went by my blind....I was shooting my Lewis Hollow longbow"smack down"just got her last week & this is the first critter she's drawn on....



Good job!!! You are tough on those birds sir! Always enjoy seeing your hero shots! Congrat's on yet another tom and great job on breaking in the L. Hollow bow!!!


----------



## BGBH (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Al......


----------



## Bow Bender (Oct 25, 2008)

*Blackbeard Island Buck*


----------



## robert carter (Oct 27, 2008)

Added these two from Sept.


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 31, 2008)

Good Job Rc !!!


----------



## markland (Nov 5, 2008)

Dang, just noticed this, guess I can start but hope I have more when I get back from IL.   Hog from Sept and doe from Oct, that is it for me so far, crappy pics but all I got at the time, if I get something good in IL will definitely have some nice pics of that to share.  Mark


----------



## robert carter (Nov 7, 2008)

Got to add my yearling from last Friday.RC


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 12, 2008)

Happened really fast. Seven point snuck in under the thick stuff. I had my hands full with a pee bottle at the time. First saw him at 30 yards and he closed the distance to 15 yards. He got a wiff of something not right...lol, and turned the way he came in. Got to 20 yards and all I saw was quartering away "breadbasket". Traveled 60-70 yards.
Clay


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats to you Clay!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 12, 2008)

Got some catching up to do.  Shot this one at 4 yards.  When I got down, the blood trail was unreal.  I followed it fairly quick for me, probably 10 minutes.  Anyone with regular color vision could have done it in 3.  I found her in the edge of a clearcut.  Altogether, she had gone about 125 yards.

Predator 64#@28"
GT5575
Simmons Interceptor






Chris


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 12, 2008)

*Gun Opener*

Sounded like a young war around where I climbed yesterday morning. I probably heard 30 or 35 shots while on stand. I had checked the weather before I went to bed and it looked like it would be raining at daybreak. I slept in an extra hour, and for the first time in my hunting career, I went to my stand and climbed without a flashlight. When I finally got my bow pulled up, nocked an arrow, and put on my tab, it was 7:45. At 8:10 I looked up and saw a deer headed toward me. There ended up being 4 in all, 2 does and 2 big yearlings. They were moving along fairly quickly, and the lead doe was broadside at 7 yards in a flash. I drew and released and she busted out of there. After she had gone maybe 10 yards, I could hear the air whistling in and out of the hole in her chest. Suprisingly, as hard as she was hit, she still went close to 150 yards. From the time I saw her until I shot was at the most 30 seconds. It's amazing how fast your heart can go from a normal pace, to beating like you just ran a marathon.

Predator 64#@28"
GT5575
Simmons Interceptor






Chris


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 12, 2008)

*Horse Creek 2008*

Shot this one at the Horse Creek hunt.  After missing high right over the back of a spike buck earlier that morning, RC gave me a little advice and I took it.  17 yard shot, she circled my tree and fell about 35 yards away.

Predator 64#@28"
GT5575
Simmons Interceptor






Chris


----------



## robert carter (Nov 12, 2008)

Pig from yesterday.RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 12, 2008)

I was pretty tired at work and wasn’t sure I was going, but figured I’d tough it out and go.  When I got to the gate, there was a truck and a guy on a tractor spraying in the pines.  I almost turned around and went home because he was working right near where I had wanted to climb.  Then I remembered a branch that I had checked a few days before that looked worth a sit.  I hurried up and got my gear up and started in.  I jumped deer twice on the short walk to the tree.  I thought at least they’re moving this afternoon.  I went up the branch and climbed with my hooks.  Shortly after I got settled in, I heard deer walking in the water on the dim road that goes to the creek.  They must have been heading in another direction because I never saw them.  Not too long before last light, I heard a deer maybe 40 yards from me.  I kept looking for it, but could never see it.  It was growing darker and my field of view was shrinking.  Finally, I heard it walking toward me.  At around 25 yards, it must have smelled me, because it hung up and started stomping.  After close to 5 minutes, it once again started moving.  It was so dark that I couldn’t see it until it got to 15 yards, and then it was just a blob.  All of a sudden, it started thrashing around, either making a scrape or a rub(later I would find  he had made a scrape).  Then I knew it must be a buck.  It worked it’s way to about 6 yards and I could see antler, but no detail.  It acted like it was going to angle behind my tree, so I started to get into position to shoot on the other side of the trunk.  He got to about 3 yards, changed his mind and turned and headed back the way he had come.  I grunted to stop him in an opening and shot him at 5 yards.  I heard a loud smack, and immediately thought I had hit leg or shoulder blade.  He ran about 25 yards and I heard him stop.  About then I started to think I must have hit a limb I couldn't see and missed him.  I leaned my head against the tree, sick about another blown opportunity.  Just then he bolted again, and I heard him go down and could hear the sucking chest wound.  Right then I knew I had him.  I eased down, anxious to see what I had killed.  I really didn’t know if it was a spike or a trophy buck.  After getting my stuff together, I walked over and saw my arrow laying on the ground, solid red.  The blood trail was one of the best, and shortest, I have ever had.  Even I could follow it at a fast walk.  I found him laying about 40 yards from my tree, about a 35 yard run.  I hit him about 3 inches behind the shoulder.  He was quartering away, and it came out on the white hairline, tight to the offside leg(actually nicked it).  He’s a small 8 pointer, and I’m proud to have him.

Predator 64#@28"
GT5575
Simmons Interceptor






About a 3 inch long entrance wound.






Chris


----------



## swampstalker (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice shooting guys, keep them coming. Here is a porker!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 12, 2008)

*Record Book Squirrel*

Me and Robert were hunting a good while back and I shot this awesome tree rat. He was 'bout long as your leg and weighed a solid 12 pounds.  Ask Robert.

Howard Hill Cheetah
GT3555
Judo







Chris


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice job to everyone. Brad, I want the story.
Clay


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is an ad-on to my post #70. I located my trail cam photo of my buck in Sept. Kinda cool to have the before and after.
Clay


----------



## Southbow (Nov 17, 2008)

You guys have been busy! Congrats to everyone.

I've got to play catch up ... here's a pair of hogs from early bow season at Chickasawhatchee.







This is a hog from my lease just before gun season.






And yesterday I lucked up on an 8 pointer on my lease.






I'll include one more picture from my trailcamera. This guy is the reason I was sitting where I shot the 8 pointer. I hope to see him next week when the rut is kickin!






chris


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 17, 2008)

Great job chris, both them bucks are nice


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 17, 2008)

Shot this one this morning at 8:59.  Had to get down at 9:00 to go to work.  7 yard shot.  Ran approximately 55-60 yards.

Predator 64#@28"
GT5575
Simmons Interceptor







Chris


----------



## Al33 (Nov 17, 2008)

HookedN21 said:


> Shot this one this morning at 8:59.  Had to get down at 9:00 to go to work.  7 yard shot.  Ran approximately 55-60 yards.
> 
> Predator 64#@28"
> GT5575
> ...



Way to go killer!! You are deadly with a stick and string.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 18, 2008)

Man, the "Chris's" are knocking the bottom out of it! Way to go guys. 
Chris W., Glad you were in that area this past weekend instead of the copycats. I know it sure feels good to get that first buck of the season. Lets put a few does/hogs in the freezer, then poke a hole in that elusive, nocturnal, big boy! 
Clay


----------



## robert carter (Nov 18, 2008)

Good job fellas.Stickbows rule!!!RC


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 18, 2008)

CONGRATS to all you on your success this season- you guys are kicking butt !!
man alot of blood on the ground in Georgia !


----------



## SOS (Nov 22, 2008)

*El Cheapo gets #2*

Doe number 2 bites the dust.  Saw a couple of groups of does and two young bucks got a pass.  Thought that was it when at 10:37 a family group comes in from behind and passes at 6 yards.  Finally got them stopped at 16 yards and this 1 1/2 old doe took the fall - she was a healthy 115 according to the tape measure.  Good shot in the shoulder under the blade with point out the opposite shoulder right above the knuckle - ran 70 yards.  Died 8 yards from the owner's gravel drive.....even gimpy knees can drag that far!  El Cheapo is 6 for 6 with standing shots!  Still looking for that 8 pt.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 22, 2008)

Good job Steve!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome Steve!
Clay


----------



## markland (Nov 24, 2008)

I put some Phantoms to work over the last couple of weeks myself on a couple does as well!  Just no bucks big enough this time!!  Mark


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice Mark, a couple of fine shots you put on them.
Big nannies! Proud for you.


----------



## Bowana (Nov 24, 2008)

Good shots on both of them Mark.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 27, 2008)

*Thanksgiving Day Doe*

I've been under the weather for the past week, but decided to drag myself, head cold and all, out of the bed and up a tree this morning.  It was a beautiful morning, but nothing seemed to be stirring until this gal showed up.  Shot her at 9:25.  Seven yard shot, quartering to me ever so slightly.  The arrow came out the inside of the offside leg.  She ran about 70 yards.  Couldn't have asked for a better blood trail.  This is my first Thanksgiving deer.

Predator 64 @ 28"
GT5575
Simmons Interceptor











Chris


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 2, 2008)

Chris


----------



## charliethetuna3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Good shot on the fox! Did you call it in?


----------



## bbairborne (Dec 9, 2008)

2008 Deer season


----------



## Al33 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Posting for Stump Shooter*

The deer was taken with a 50# Wes Wallace bow with a 125 grain Zwicky Eskimo at ten yards.

Good shootin'!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 10, 2008)

nice kills


----------



## pimpincjh123 (Dec 10, 2008)

yea u guys are real hunters compound bows and rifles and all that is cheating i hunt with a long bow but havent killed a deer yet almost killed on tho i missed a doe today


----------



## Al33 (Dec 10, 2008)

pimpincjh123 said:


> yea u guys are real hunters compound bows and rifles and all that is cheating i hunt with a long bow but havent killed a deer yet almost killed on tho i missed a doe today



Sometimes I cheat too. Actually, hunting with a compound, rifle, or whatever is not cheating, it's just hunting. What is a challenge to me may not be a challenge to someone else, and if we label hunting with anything other than a trad bow cheating then the same standard should be applied to us by those that hunt with river cane arrows tipped with a knapped stone point, shot from a self bow while wearing clothes they made from skins they collected.


----------



## BGBH (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's one from last week.....pictured with me is my dragging & trailing partner(my dad)..






Here's one from this week....probably one of the best fall turkey hunts I've ever been on as far as seeing big groups of gobblers....been watching this group for close to a month....25lbs 4 oz 11 3/4" beard....


----------



## BGBH (Dec 10, 2008)

Big fat groundhog from down close to the Daniel Boone National Forest.....


----------



## BGBH (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrats to all you fellers...yall some of the game killing-est
people I know.....


----------



## Al33 (Dec 10, 2008)

BGBH, if your dad IS your trailing and dragging partner do you ever give him a day off? Good lord man, don't you ever miss?

Congratulations on more great trad kills!!! How many toms does that make with your longbow?


----------



## BGBH (Dec 10, 2008)

Al33 said:


> BGBH, if your dad IS your trailing and dragging partner do you ever give him a day off? Good lord man, don't you ever miss?
> 
> Congratulations on more great trad kills!!! How many toms does that make with your longbow?



Thanks Al...
Al he complains about the dragging & tracking all time but down deep he enjoys every minute of it...he usually gets sent home with a backstrap for his trouble...lol...& yes I miss all the time,more than I care to mention...lol...


----------



## Bow Bender (Dec 10, 2008)

*Gov'ment Pork........Ft. Stewart last Sat.*


----------



## Al33 (Dec 10, 2008)

Way to Rusty!!!! That's the way to dip into the ol' pork barrel.


----------



## BGBH (Dec 12, 2008)

My last 2008 turkey tag,hen weighing 8-10lbs.....man it was cold this morning..


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 13, 2008)

WOW, some nice bowkills on this thread!
Here is a nice timber rattler with bonus rabbit (October).  It'll make some nice knife sheaths.




Here is my first furry critter with ANY bow.  From Ray Hammonds place in November.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 13, 2008)

OconeeDan said:


> Here is my first furry critter with ANY bow.  From Ray Hammonds place in November.


Pigs ain't furry Dan, they're hairy, so make that your first hairy critter with any bow.

Congrat's again and I am looking forward to seeing the snake skin on some of your pieces.


----------



## Bow Bender (Dec 23, 2008)

*Ft. Stewart pork chops....your tax dollars at work!*


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 23, 2008)

That's a fine hog.  Looks like that dog is fixin' to jump on something.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 23, 2008)

More pork barrel pork. Way to go Rusty!!! Great photo too!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 24, 2008)

My first hog with traditional equipment...


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats PLP! that a funny looking hog! long nose and a long tail!


----------



## swampstalker (Dec 25, 2008)

Rusty, hope you save some of those arrows for the TBG hunt!  Good looking pig!


----------



## Bow Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

*Something different this morning.......*

Woodcock at 23 steps!  One Lucky Shot.....followed a few unlucky ones!  
It's hard to stalk these suckers (technically correct since they suck up earthworms).
PS..Swampstalker, I do have some arrows but hopefully I'll need to borrow some of yours.  See you there!


----------



## Bow Bender (Dec 31, 2008)

*Got one!*

Was blessed with some good fortune........piney wood rooter down!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice pig Rusty!!! How about some details to go with that bacon?

Congrat's on the Woodcock too! Just noticed it.


----------



## Bow Bender (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bacon story....*

My buddy Craig and I were hunting together yesterday afternoon on Ft. Stewart and got on a group for about 30 min.  It took us a while to get on them since they were in a thick gum bottom and were locked down rooting up the world, careless and fancy free.  There were about 12 in the group and most were good ones.  We had 'em surrounded.  The plan was to get Craig on one.  We've been hunting together since Spring and were yet to pull it off.  Craig had never bowhunted before last Spring but to his credit he has the heart of a lion and has really put in the boot leather.  After a lengthy few minutes they started moving my way.  I was waving for Craig to come over but he was pinned down with a hog in front of and behind him in the thick stuff and couldn't move.  I was all but jumping up and down because I did not think he could see me.  Three big ones walked out at 15 yds but I did not shoot - I pulled back but I was not in kill mode yet, there were still plenty in the bushes headed my way.  I moved up about 5 yards to get the next ones and then saw one to my left in the thick stuff at 10 yds.  I was smiling like a cat with one paw on the mouses tail.  Two more big'uns came out 15 yards from me and I still did not shoot.  Came out a little fast then quartered a little too much.....you know still had options and I'm looking at a dead one.  Now things started to happen fast - 3 more came out 20 yds from me and the dead one to my left blew at me, he had a visual.  All my options were evaporating so I picked one out and shot him at just over 20 yards out as he paused for about a milisecond.  The arrow flew beautifully and hit right behind the last rib.......uh oh.  About 30 seconds later I hear a loud thump and a hog takes off from Craigs vicinity.  Turns out he had a starring match with a 50 pounder at 7 steps.  We hear Craig's bellow the death moan a couple of times and we are pumped, well I'm not exactly.  We spend about an hour and a half looking for Craig's and never find blood, arrow, nothing.  There is ankle deep water everywhere and nowhere to walk without knocking your hat off.  I couldn't find my flash light so were looking with one head lamp.  We track mine about 75 yds to a road across mostly pure sugar sand with hardly any leaves to hold up a trail - look at the background in the pic below.  We decide to come back this morning to resume.  Ft Stewart requires you to clear the woods 1 1/2 hour after offical sunset.  We weren't taking any chances.  This morning we walk straight to Craig's - can't believe I did not step on her last night.  We found mine about 200 yds off the road.  Unfortunately the coyotes found him first, field dressed him and helped themselves to two nice hams.  I took the shoulders, back strap and the head for a European mount.  All in all we were pumped.  Craig finally got his first hog w/ a bow and we had two hogs this morning and never fired a shot!  You can see we were blessed!


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 31, 2008)

Rusty, you're getting some big hogs!  Nice woodcock too.
Dan


----------

